# Underground Architecture



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

Originally built about 2,500 years ago, this is one of seven ancient wonderful cities of Iran:










*Kish Underground City, Kariz*


----------



## ChristianM23 (Oct 15, 2010)

the art form and style as well as usable materials within the site(of course this had to be done since it was built 2500 yrs ago) is stunning. You can clearly see this form of circulation in modern "Statement" buildings.
By "statement buildings" I mean huge attractions that disrupt the urban beauty of a city.
Example of horrendous architecture in terms of urbanism but excellent artform: Valencia Opera House. Heck, most buildings in Spain lack understanding of urbanism and site but they're eyecandy


----------

